# LOST: NRS glove on Yampa/green about 5/18 or so....



## BC (Jun 8, 2004)

I think I was burning too much and left one of my paddle gloves somewhere in Yampa canyon near Echo park. Blue, NRS brand, kinda beat up, I think it's the right hand glove.

I would be amazed if someone found this, but you would be assured of good Karma for your entire boating career if you did !!!!!!!

Brian
970-376-1820
Minturn, CO


----------

